# Schwinn Custom Cruiser



## B-Rad (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's my Schwinn Cruiser 5 that I stripped and converted to a coaster brake.  It has 105g spokes.  I picked it up for $50.

I plan to use it as a winter bike for riding downtown and to school.  I might use my staple gun for some metal studs when it gets icy.  These studded balloon tires work well in snow pack.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 14, 2011)

Sheet metal screws from inside the tire make great studs too!  Run some duct tape inside the tire and use a Mr. Tuffy before you install the tube.  "Self drilling"  screws are hardened and last a LOT longer.  Use a thorn proof tube and pump it up HARD.  I used to live in Massachusetts...


----------

